# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Connexion d'une nouvelle fentre  MYSQL

## ookahh1

Bonjour, Je ralise un petit programme avec interface graphique faite avec TKinter.
A partir de la fentre principale, un click sur un bouton m'ouvre une nouvelle fentre dans laquelle je mets des entry qui sont aleur tour reli  une base de donne MYQSL. Le problme c'est que lorsque je clique sur le boutton OK J'ai le message d'erreur suivant:



```

```


Pourtant j'ai bien vrifi le nom des entry et ils sont identiques.
Voici le programme:



```

```


o se trouve l'erreur...... Merci

----------


## Loenix

Bonjour,

Je dirai la mme chose que linterprteur (comme sa je ne suis sur de pas me tromper lol) : Qu'est ce que ed1 ?



```

```

Le principe meme d'une fonction, c'est quelle ne touche pas aux variables des autres fonctions, lorsque le programme entre dans votre fonction "save" on lui demande de recuperer le contenu de ed1 mais pour lui cela ne correspond  rien... Normal il n'a encore rien en mmoire.

Deux solutions :
* 1) S'arranger pour mettre vos variables en global...
* 2) Crer des classes

Solution 1 :



```

```

Solution 2 :



```

```

J'ai du faire sa  la vol donc je n'ai pas pu test mais je ne pense pas avoir oubli de choses...

Tenez moi au courant et bon courage...

Mickael

----------


## Ismatus1

Bonjour 

  Comme t'a dis Apocalypses ,la methode la plus simple est d'ssayer de dfinir ton Entry "ed1" comme variable global dans la fonction new() comme :



```

```

comme tu peux dfinire tes entrs sur la fenetre principale et ne pas mettre le .grid() que quand tu veux les afficher comme cela : 



```

```

et a marche bien , bon courage

----------

